# Lampe is GONE



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

New York acquires Marbury, Penny Hardaway, and Cezary Trybanski from Phoenix for Antonio McDyess, Howard Eisley, Charlie Ward, Maciej Lampe, the rights to Milos Vujanic, and cash.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

It looks that way right now, since most sites have Lampe as part of the deal, but things still arent clear about the picks.


----------



## MUHAWKS92 (Dec 22, 2003)

*TWO PICKS INCLUDED*

I just read an ESPN.com article on trade and it was this as follows:
NYK get: Marbury, Hardaway, Trybanski
PHX get: Eisley, Ward, McDyess, Lampe, rights to Vujanic, 2004 1st round unconditional draft pick, a future conditional pick, and cash.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

But on sportsline and yahoo the picks arent part of the deal.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i'll trust WFAN 660, after all they broadcast the knick games. how can they friggan trade lampe already. Thomas says this team cant afford to have sweeteny on IR, but he openly disses lampe, when sweeteny played he's stunk, we didnt even get to see lampe play and he's off the team. when is sum1 gonna start firethomas.com?


----------



## MUHAWKS92 (Dec 22, 2003)

*TWO PICKS INCLUDED*

WFAN has reported the 2 picks. Listen to Minko's updates. He mentions young players, picks and cash involved in the trade as well.


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*No future*

No future, the present is just average. No future lottrery picks to root for, arggghhh. I'm a little sick about this, I really wanted to see Lampe's progress.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What to do with Penny now? Although Marbury is worth it, the Glut in the backcourt is just way too much. Over 50 million invested there.

-Petey


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

penny will play, shandon's gonna sit thats what will happen


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What about Houston?

He, Marbury and Penny were the major players I was talking about.

On a bright side, perhaps playing in smaller conference, Penny can play some SF.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Um, Shandon is the backup SF. He's been playing there ALL YEAR. That shouldn't change even with Penny onboard.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Thomas didn't even give the kid a chance*

For what ever reason, Thomas didn't like Lampe from the start. Maybe he doesn't care too much for foreign players.

One thing I am sure of is that Lampe will be a great player in the league for years to come. I saw enough of him in pre season to know he has some advanced skills, and the fact he is huge at 7ft and 270, 18 y/o. What did the Knicks do. The SUNS saw him too and liked what they saw and have been interested since.

The Knicks going to wait a long time before they get another chance to pick that kind of talent.

I bet the SUNS will play Lampe this season.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

i'm preatty sure they will play him in their NEXT GAME


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> i'll trust WFAN 660, after all they broadcast the knick games. how can they friggan trade lampe already. Thomas says this team cant afford to have sweeteny on IR, but he openly disses lampe, when sweeteny played he's stunk, we didnt even get to see lampe play and he's off the team. when is sum1 gonna start firethomas.com?


Uh, never...considering he's been a part of 2 very good trades so far.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> i'm preatty sure they will play him in their NEXT GAME


Yeah, PHX had Zarko and Amare out so they need a big body to throw out for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Uh, never...considering he's been a part of 2 very good trades so far.


Um.... what 2 trades are these?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Um.... what 2 trades are these?


he traded for Norris of the Rockets

and this one with PHX


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The trades weren't good, they were even.


----------

